
Interpreting Rope Channels: The Birth of Greek Monumental Architecture - Vigier
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/annual-of-the-british-school-at-athens/article/interpreting-rope-channels-lifting-setting-and-the-birth-of-greek-monumental-architecture/842D9141067E239A94BB72446FA5CA73/core-reader
======
malthusian
“Ashlar masonry is a type of stone masonry which is formed using finely
dressed stones of same size, shape, and texture laid together in cement or
lime mortar of equal size joints at right angles to each other.” - in case
someone was wondering.

